# Java Code to Flussdiagramm



## dst (24. Jul 2006)

Hallo Leute, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem tool das java code in ein Flussdiagramm verwandelt und für das ich nicht mein Konto überziehen muss. 

Ich habe hier: http://www.fatesoft.com/s2f/buy.htm schon mal gefunden was ich wollte aber es kostet mehr als ich mir gerade leisten kann.

Hintergrund ist das ich mich in ein paar Java Programme einarbeiten will und irgendwo anfangen muss.
Wie macht ihr das wenn ihr euch einlesen müsst? Ich meine man verliert schnell die Übersicht und der Bildschirm kann gar nicht groß genug sein usw...

Oder evtl alles Ausdrucken dass man es sich an die and pappen kann um einen Überblick zu bekommen.

Naja wie gesagt wäre ich um konstruktive Kommentare sehr dankbar!


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jul 2006)

Vielleicht könnte man 100 Kopien übers Forum bestellen, dann bekommen wir Mengenrabatt, hehe.
Und stevg macht noch nen kleinen Aufschlag zur Finanzierung des Forums  :wink:


----------



## AlArenal (24. Jul 2006)

dst hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hintergrund ist das ich mich in ein paar Java Programme einarbeiten will und irgendwo anfangen muss.
> Wie macht ihr das wenn ihr euch einlesen müsst? Ich meine man verliert schnell die Übersicht und der Bildschirm kann gar nicht groß genug sein usw...



Doku lesen, Beispiele anschauen und daraus Schlüsse ziehen und lernen. Mir kam noch nichts unter, wo noch ne UML-Doku bei war und ich hab sie auch nie vermisst. Wenn die Doku so scheiße ist, dass du versuchst über solche hackentricks noch mehr Infos und Übersicht rauszuquetschen, kannst du schon davon ausgehen, dass das Teil so konfus designt ist, dass dir das UML-Klassendiagramm nicht mehr bringt als ein Apfelmännchen - da kannste drin rumzoomen wo und wie du willst, es kommt immer dergleiche Scheiß raus.


----------



## foobar (24. Jul 2006)

In Eclipse kann man sich recht schnell einen Überblick über die Software machen indem man Open CallHierarchy, References und Open Type Hierarchy verwendet.
Ansonsten lass dir von dem Code ein Klasendiagramm erstellen.


----------



## SnooP (24. Jul 2006)

Ich würd auch sagen, dass sich Klassendiagramme eher eignen um die Struktur von fertigen Programmen nachzuvollziehn... - Flussdiagramme halte ich nachwievor für absolut überflüssig in der heutigen Programmierwelt  ... das mag zu Pascals Zeiten schon schlecht gewesen sein - heute ists nur noch blödsinnig


----------



## André Uhres (24. Jul 2006)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Flussdiagramme halte ich nachwievor für absolut überflüssig in der heutigen Programmierwelt  ... das mag zu Pascals Zeiten schon schlecht gewesen sein - heute ists nur noch blödsinnig


Bringt anscheinend nen Haufen Geld ein: von der Seite aus betrachtet ist es wohl eher scharfsinnig


----------



## dst (24. Jul 2006)

SnooP hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich würd auch sagen, dass sich Klassendiagramme eher eignen um die Struktur von fertigen Programmen nachzuvollziehn... - Flussdiagramme halte ich nachwievor für absolut überflüssig in der heutigen Programmierwelt  ... das mag zu Pascals Zeiten schon schlecht gewesen sein - heute ists nur noch blödsinnig




LOL - danke für eure Antworten.
Dass ich ohne eigene Hirnleistung nicht zum Ziele komme war mir schon klar - nur wollte ich ich nicht jeden Irrweg gehen. 

Das Zitat wäre was für meinem Software Engeneering Prof...


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Jul 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nicht mehr bringt als ein Apfelmännchen - da kannste drin rumzoomen wo und wie du willst, es kommt immer dergleiche Scheiß raus.



Ach jetzt verstehe ich  :shock: 

und da hab' ich Stunden meines wertvollen Lebens verbracht um irgendwann einmal...
 :x


----------



## SnooP (25. Jul 2006)

Hehe ... das hatte ich auch überlesen  .. auch nen cooler Spruch eigentlich  *merk*


----------

